
Panasonic Unveils World’s First Ultra HD VR Eyeglasses – VRScout - evo_9
https://vrscout.com/news/ces-2020-panasonic-hdr-vr-glasses/
======
ebg13
Not exactly VR until they add tracking. Otherwise they're just eye screens.

